

Actually Useful Horoscopes - rednum
http://actuallyusefulhoroscopes.tumblr.com/

======
rednum
Also explanation of the idea by authors of the site:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/5tc/rationalist_horoscopes_a_lowhang...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/5tc/rationalist_horoscopes_a_lowhanging_utility/)

~~~
Mz
In other words, it has nothing whatsoever to do with astrology. They are just
taking the traditional format of the "daily horoscope" and trying to make it a
means to "give good (generic) advice", or some such.

